# Sola Look



## Dolly Snow (Jan 24, 2018)

A place to discuss all things Sola Look!

Mega-cool makeup! Mega-cool ideas! Cruelty-free, worldwide shipping – Sola Look


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 24, 2018)

Meet the newest collaboration from Sola Look!

Saved by the Bell collection is almost here!
Launching February 3rd

3 metallic liquid lipsticks, $40 (as a set)

The formula is smooth & liquidy but a good liquidy.  Full coverage & non-streaky. Smells like vanilla cake too. Kiss proof but not makeout proof lol. Doesn't smudge either. They feel so comfy on the lips. Reminds me of the Cryptic Cosmetics formula (which I love)! Funny enough lol Depechegurl (owner of Cryptic Cosmetics) created these 3 shades for Sola Look!






Sola Look was kind enough to send these to Specktra for review. All thoughts are my own.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2018)

Have you snagged the NEWEST palette from Sola look?!

She is available now &  priced at $40

Grease x Sola Look Pink Ladies palette!



While I love the idea of a Grease collaboration! I think the palette is cute & fun. It features 10 shadows of mostly shimmer finishes. 

Out of the 10 only 3 are a satin finish. They can look matte but have a bit of sheen to them. 

I wish this palette had more mattes. The shimmers are pretty & apply with no real issues. 

You can use this palette to create a full eye look.
But if you prefer mattes then you'll need another palette.

Thank you to Sola Look for sending us this palette!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 17, 2019)

AVAILABLE NOW [MENTION=57164]sol[/MENTION]alook x 90210 eyeshadow palette!

Priced at $40
Available on Solalook.com

Palette contains 6 eyeshadows (3 matte & 3 shimmers)
3 Highlighters (large pans)
1 Blush

This palette is a must have for all the beauty lovers & fans of #beverlyhills90210 . Whether you were on team brenda or kelly, this palette has everything you will need to create!!! 

It has been raining non stop here & finally we had a bit of clear skies...then the rain started up, while I was getting pictures. Swatches to come, this weekend I hope.


TYSM to Sola Look for sending Specktra this product for review.


----------

